# first attempt ??



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

well my first attempt at hydro in drain tables has been fun.  first i flooded the room, then i blew a fuse and then 50 of my babies died fer some reason.  on a 4' x 4' table - how many should you put?  1 - 1000w HPS per table.  3 tables planned with a 1000w MH in center as a booster.

i put the peat pod rooted clones into that brown stuff - rockwell? and then filled around with clay pellets.  timer floods the table 3 times per day.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 22, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> well my first attempt at hydro in drain tables has been fun. first i flooded the room, then i blew a fuse and then 50 of my babies died fer some reason. on a 4' x 4' table - how many should you put? 1 - 1000w HPS per table. 3 tables planned with a 1000w MH in center as a booster.
> 
> i put the peat pod rooted clones into that brown stuff - rockwell? and then filled around with clay pellets. timer floods the table 3 times per day.


 
"Flooded the room" Hhaahahhha, oh man! I've been there. That's another reason the cats aren't allowed in the grow room any more. The Dink jumped over the tubs one day and caused a leak at a fitting. I found it 24 hours later after a burned up pump, empty reservoir and a very, very wet room. 20 gallons of wet.

It sounds like you're doing great man! The roots will grow fast through the rockwool cubes and into the hydroton. The number of plants depends entirely on how tall you want to let them get.

Good luck to you. Welcome to the world of Hydro!


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 22, 2006)

I just trashed my growbox and I had a flood beforehand (a while back) and when I took the box out there was a mess and a half! Mold, and I wondered why I have been feeling sick. Good luck, astra, if you lost 50 and still have some to spare, I don't know what to say, I have never had an operation that big! There will be bumps down the road, but you will love the results!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

aerotx, its alright i'll have to chop a few of my 104 in the front room into clones fer the experimental back room.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  my new partner is having a fit, just gave her a bowl to calm her down.  i did all the cleanup;  she's doing the reaction fer me.  s/b  the WHO?  oh,oh, 2 mods in 1 day saying those unspeakable words BY ACCIDENT.  now do ya get my drift of the pm?  but i luv that name fer a kitty.  i call my buds alaskan malemute female; carnivorous and it stuck.  i show her my teeth and she shows her's.  now she shows every1 her teeth.  i just say nikita is smilin but no1 believes me.  i just understand her well, very protective and if you treat her well, its returned.  if ya dont, well she bites.  s/b thats what ya need 2 alaskan malemutes, they dont bark.  they howl, scares the living heck out of intruders.  big as timber wolves and extremely loyal.  they mate for life.the big male kimo likes me.  will stand on the hood of my cherokee and stare at me thru the front window to say well get out here, i wanna treat.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 22, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> s/b the WHO? oh,oh, 2 mods in 1 day saying those unspeakable words BY ACCIDENT.


 
My cats name is "Dink". From your reaction, that must be a cuss word somewhere. Who'd figure.

Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)




----------

